# Multimedia Festplatte & WLAN USB Adapter



## Jango Qel Droma (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Multimedia Festplatte von Olidata an meinem Fernsehr angeschlossen. Jetzt wollte ich auch auf meinem PC zugreifen, doch für einen direkten USB-Anschluss oder LAN-Anschluss ist der Weg zu weit. Die Festplatte selber unterstütz laut Handbuch auch den Anschluss von WLAN USB Adaptern.
Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob ich hierfür einen Speziellen USB-Adapter brauch oder ein ganz normaler ausreicht, doch bei denen muss man ja auch die Treiber noch Installieren.
Könnte mir dann auch noch jemand sagen welche WLAN USB-Adapter am bester dafür geeignet sind?

Danke schon jetzt für die Hilfe.

MFG Jango


----------



## petrili (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
gibt das Handbuch dazu garnix her? Wenn niemand eine konkrete Antwort weiss würde ich an deiner Stelle morgen einmal schnell die Herstellerfirma anrufen denn ich bin mir sicher dass du da eine Auskunft bekommen wirst. Ich kann dir leider nix anderes sagen.

Gruss Peter


----------



## Jango Qel Droma (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Nein das Handbuch gibt da überhaupt nichts her, zwar ist dort ein langer Abschnitt über LAN-Verbindung aber WLAN steht da nur das man einen WLAN-USB-Adapter anschließen kann und das einrichten erfolgt nach Beschreibung anderer.

MFG Jango


----------

